# 14.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*14.07. 2011, Neues vom DAV​*
*Preis des DAV für herausragende Forschungsarbeiten *
Anlässlich der Akademischen Feier der Landwirtschaftlich-Gärtnerischen Fakultät der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin fand am 6. Juli 2011 unter anderem die Preisverleihung für herausragende Abschlussarbeiten auf dem Gebiet der Fischereiwissenschaften statt.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=312&Itemid=323


*Hecht und Bumerang beim Jugendlager des Angelfischereiverbandes Ostthüringen e.V.* 
Traditionell fand am ersten Ferienwochenende das Jugendlager des DAV-Angelfischereiverbandes Ostthüringen e.V. am Waldsee Schnauderhainichen in Meuselwitz statt. Fleißige Hände des Angelfischereivereins Schnaudertal hatten dafür gesorgt, dass trotz des immer noch anstehenden hohen Wasserstandes des Sees ausreichend Angelplätze hergerichtet wurden; und so konnten alle Teilnehmer voll ihrem Hobby frönen, was die Fische auch dann mit ausgesprochen guter Beißlaune belohnten.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=311&Itemid=322


*DAV-Anglertreff Einzel der Jugend* 
Auf Einladung des DAV und Herry Panno sowie Thomas Engert und Hartmut Breiter fand der diesjährige DAV-Anglertreff der Jugend im Saarland in Besseringen an der Saar statt.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=310&Itemid=321


----------

